# 8 GB VRAM Systemanforderung für Shadowlands empfohlen?



## PokerOtto (3. Januar 2021)

Hallo,

in den Systemanforderungen für Shadowlands wird 8 GB VRAM und DX12 empfohlen.




__





						World of Warcraft - Systemvoraussetzungen - Blizzard-Kundendienst
					





					eu.battle.net
				




Ist dies für ein "gutes" Spielerlebnis in WQHD nötig?
Ich habe eine GTX 1660 Ti mit 6 GB -  Diese soll eigentlich in Kürze in einen neuen Rechner gebaut werden.


----------



## Finallin (3. Januar 2021)

Was genau ist denn für Dich ein "gutes Spielerlebnis"?  





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UJXqioRs4U8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PokerOtto (3. Januar 2021)

Hallo @Finallin,

Deswegen die Anführungszeichen bei


PokerOtto schrieb:


> "gutes" Spielerlebnis in WQHD




Falls WoW noch die  10 Grafik-Stufen hat dann würde ich Stufe 7 anpeilen mit über 60 FPS in der freien Welt.
Das die FPS bsp. in Raids einbrechen ist klar.

Was mich wundert, dass Shadowlands eine relativ hohe GPU-Anforderung hat.
Ich habe schon sehr lange nicht mehr gespielt, aber seither hat WoW ja vor allem CPUs gefressen.


----------



## NatokWa (4. Januar 2021)

Sobald man MSAA einschaltet oder gar Skalierung (Downsampling) geht die anforderung an die GraKa durch die Decke bei WoW . Ich habe es mit meinem Sys in der Sig. geschafft mit NICHT absoluten Max-Einstellungen "stabile" 60-80Fps hin zu kriegen (Inkl. Raytraced-Shadows die "nur" 4 FPS kosten).  Bei Maximum tingel ich bei 30-40Fps rum ..... WoW kann SEHR fordernd sein wobei der VRAM absolut nicht limitiert ... selbst mit Addons liegt der Verbrauch bei knapp 6GB in der Spitze bei mir.
Werde nur jetzt nix mehr testen da ich mein Abo gecancelt habe .... hab festgestellt das mir TESO weit besser gefällt, u.a. weil es dort deutlich weniger nervige Rush-and-Yell Kiddis gibt ......


----------



## ragnaro3k (5. Januar 2021)

8GB VRAM? Spiele in 1440p, alles maxed out bis auf Raytracing, da AMD und 4x MSAA. Habe durchgehend meine 80-140fps. Mehr wie 4GB VRAM frisst das Spiel nicht, selbst in 3200x1800 nicht. GPU ist übrigens eine 5700 XT, CPU ein R5 3600 und 16GB RAM.


----------

